
Business Leaders Speak Out on the Seattle “Head Tax” - kirillzubovsky
https://medium.com/@mattmcilwain/no-on-seattle-head-tax-846f7a9dd655
======
kirillzubovsky
TLDR on the subject: Settle council wants to tax successful business extra, on
per-employee basis, for no good reason. Needless to say, business aren't happy
about it.

